# Cant keep temp at 70 Degrees, is that ok?



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I live in Tampa, FL in a 3rd floor apartment. Top floor, I have a hell of a time keeping the humidor at 75 degrees, sometimes its 76-77... most of the time 74 or 75..

Just wondering if thats cool or not?

Ive got it at 65% RH...

Im just being paranoid i think


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

You could be asking for beetle trouble at that temp...do you freeze all your sticks before they go in your humi?


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

As long as the RH isn't varying too much you should be fine.
Cigars depend on RH which depends on temperature and your humidification should be correcting for the difference in RH.
And i don't think a fluctuation of +/-3 degrees is anything to worry about anyways.
Maybe if it was +/-30 degrees you would have trouble. :wink:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, Im just worried about beetles...

No I dont freeze my sticks before I put them in the humi, this is my first humi and these are my first sticks that Im actually storing for more than a few days at a time.

How does the freezing work? Does it ruin the taste?

Im using heartfelt beads and the RH stays at a solid 65%... I just worry about beetles at 75 degrees as I have a couple nice Cubans in there that would SUCK if they were ruined...

Thanks again for the quick responses!!

Jim


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks for the responses, Im just worried about beetles...


Forgot about the beetles :doh:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

In over thirty years of cigar smoking I've never seen a live beetle.
I usually turn the A/C up to 75 when my wife's not home and
we've lost power for days at a time for various hurricanes.
I don't worry about it.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I live in AZ, and the temperature on my hygrometers doesn't get much below 80 degrees. If I order cigars from an online retailer, I freeze them for a couple of days, just in case. Otherwise, I don't worry about it. The temperature in Nicaragua and the DR right now is right about 80 degrees, and that's in the middle of the night. I'm thinking it should be fine.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

The beetle thing is often misunderstood. Beetles _will_ develop fully at any temperature above 62 degrees. At 62 and below their development is incomplete, but they can still cause damage. Only freezing them will kill them. Here's an interesting article about beetles.

If you choose not to freeze, make sure your house is clean, all your foods are stored properly, and you keep your humidors closed. If you do that, you should only have to worry about beetles that were introduced to your cigars before you got them, and that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I am a freezer convert, I have never seen a beetle but saw enough pictures on the various boards to be convinced. I tried it on a few smokes first and could notice no difference when smoking them afterwards.

I think some guys go a little too far with it but whatever makes them feel better.

Loose smokes and five packs go into the freezer for a night, full boxes for 2 nights, then they all go in my cooler. (I honestly don't see the need for more than a night for loose cigars in ziploc bags) 

I will unwrap them and add them to my desktop as needed.

I have also taken a cigar directly from the freezer and smoked it and noticed no ill effects (thank TonyBrooklyn for that one).


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

75-76. That could not be good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> I live in Tampa, FL in a 3rd floor apartment. Top floor, I have a hell of a time keeping the humidor at 75 degrees, sometimes its 76-77... most of the time 74 or 75..
> 
> Just wondering if thats cool or not?
> 
> ...


No your not being paranoid your asking for trouble at that temp. Freeze all your stash then temp will no longer be an issue!


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

No worries brother, I freeze all my sticks and place them in my humi which varies between 70-75 all day and they smoke like champs.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Agreed with others, just freeze them and be done with it.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for not flaming me guys, and Tony, Ive read A LOT of posts on here, and your help has been awesome!

And everyone else too, thanks for the advice!

So as far as freezing goes..... Just throw em in a tupperware container and freeze em for a couple days?? Is it ok to put ice cold smokes in the humi, or should I "thaw" them for a few hours before putting them in?

I like this freezing idea, that way I can stop being paranoid about temperature!!

Great forums here!

Jim


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe you should go from freezer to fridge to room temp then to humidor.


----------

